# DOSBOX error codes..?



## glev

Hello,
am trying to run an old dos-based utility under dosbox and getting the following error:
? Error: String too long in COPYSTR
Error Code 2150
PC=9578: 000E; SS = 4414, FP = 2ED0, SP = F058

not sure if it comes from Dosbox or the utility itself
the sw starts up fine (displays a page of intro text), the error message appears when it's suppsed to move to the next screen containing some graphics.

I tried all the video modes in the dosbox conf file with no luck, also tried to modify the other parameters (resolution, memsize...) .. got nowhere.

Any help very much appreciated - thanks.
The sw i am trying to run is not a game but this may be the closest option..


----------



## koala

Hi, welcome to TSF

Check the compatibility list at DOSBox's site to see if your utility is supported. If not, you might have to setup a virtual machine inside Windows (eg. freeware VirtualBox), then install DOS and run your app from there.


YouTube - Installing MS - Dos virtualbox wih Buyer Brown


----------



## glev

Hello,
thanks for the reply,
I've been through Virtual Box, VMWare, Virtual Machine, got nowhere.
also booting directly to DOS doesn't help.
Dosbox is the only place/environment where i get an error message, all others just freeze and/or offer black screen.


----------



## sinclair_tm

From my experience, I'd blame the program you are trying to use as crashing everything, but then, i've never used DOSBOX. I do have VirtualPC installed on my Mac, with MS-DOS 7, and it runs fine. How did you install this utility? What version of DOS are you trying to run it on?


----------



## glev

It's a DOS program, so it doesn't need installation, one EXE file does it all. Trying to run it under Dos 6.2, 6.22.


----------



## sinclair_tm

Do any DOS programs run?

As for not needing installation, that is incorrect. Many DOS based apps were just an .EXE, but just as many had an installer because they required supporting files in the same directory, to be in a specific location, or had files in many different directories. Back in my DOS days, I used very, very few .EXE only programs. Most did in fact have an installer.


----------

